# Anche Lewandowski al Bayern. Lo dichiara l'agente di Heynckes. Ma il Bayern smentisce



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

*Anche Lewandowski al Bayern. Lo dichiara l'agente di Heynckes. Ma il Bayern smentisce*

*Non solo Goetze*, il *Bayern Monaco *fa la spesa dai rivali del *Borussia Dortmund* e si assicura anche l'attaccante *Lewandowski*. A rivelare la notizia, abbastanza clamorosa, è Enrique Reyes, agente del tecnico Heynckes:"Hanno già messo sotto contratto Goetze e Lewandowsky. Il Bayern ha tantissimi soldi, se le altre squadre si rifiutano di trattare *pagano la clausola rescissoria del giocatore che vogliono prendere*. Stanno costruendo una squadra incredibile".


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern dominerà per anni


----------



## Aphex (24 Aprile 2013)

La prenderanno bene in quel di Dortmund...


----------



## Brontolo (24 Aprile 2013)

e poi beckenbauer si lamenta della scorrettezza del bayer leverkusen nella cessione di vidal -.-


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Prendessero Hummels sarebbero veramente imbattibili


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern vincerà la Bundess a dicembre credo...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> e poi beckenbauer si lamenta della scorrettezza del bayer leverkusen nella cessione di vidal -.-



eh bhè? la situazione di vidal era totalmente diversa,loro avevano l'accordo con il giocatore e con il lerverkusen che però con l'offerta della juve fece saltare tutto,quando era già tutto fatto o quasi .Loro offrono soldi(tanti) al borussia che è libero di accettare o meno(almenochè non ci siano clausole rescissorie) non vedo cosa facciano di male o di scorretto


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

Saranno contenti i tifosi del borussia....voglio vedere stasera ...


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> eh bhè? la situazione di vidal era totalmente diversa,loro avevano l'accordo con il giocatore e con il lerverkusen che però con l'offerta della juve fece saltare tutto,quando era già tutto fatto o quasi .Loro offrono soldi(tanti) al borussia che è libero di accettare o meno(almenochè non ci siano clausole rescissorie) non vedo cosa facciano di male o di scorretto



Io invece ricordo un pò diversa la faccenda, quelli del Bayern ce l'hanno con Vidal e non con il Leverkusen, perchè aveva strappato la promessa al giocatore che però all'ultimo preferì la Juve. Ecco perchè non la presero bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Certo che pure quelli del Dortmund cioe clausola di goeze a 37 mil... ma mettela a 70 no???? Che succhi di frutta

La clausola di Leawandosvisk quanto è???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Prendessero Hummels sarebbero veramente imbattibili



esatto, è un mesetto che lo dico che per diventare la squadra perfetta gli serviva Lewandowski e l'hanno preso, un centrocampista e hanno preso Gotze (pensavo Vidal) e adesso gli manca solamente un difensore...credo Hummels
il Bayern può vincere 2-3 Champions di fila occhio

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che pure quelli del Dortmund cioe clausola di goeze a 37 mil... ma mettela a 70 no???? Che succhi di frutta
> 
> La clausola di Leawandosvisk quanto è???



prima Piccinini diceva meno di quella di Gotze, penso sempre sui 30


----------



## Brontolo (24 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Prendessero Hummels sarebbero veramente imbattibili



mi auguro che mats non voglia tornare a monaco dopo essere stato scaricato...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Neuer
Lahm
Hummels
Dante
Alaba
Vidal
Schweinsteiger 
Robben
Götze
Ribery
Lewandowski


----------



## Brontolo (24 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> eh bhè? la situazione di vidal era totalmente diversa,loro avevano l'accordo con il giocatore e con il lerverkusen che però con l'offerta della juve fece saltare tutto,quando era già tutto fatto o quasi .Loro offrono soldi(tanti) al borussia che è libero di accettare o meno(almenochè non ci siano clausole rescissorie) non vedo cosa facciano di male o di scorretto



se paghi la clausola rescissoria, come in questo caso, c'entra poco l'essere liberi di accettare o meno.
il bayern ha fatto tutto (legalmente) in silenzio, ma almeno una parola col borussia potevano scambiarla.
perché altrimenti, visto che l'accordo era con vidal e non con il leverkusen, cos'hanno da lamentarsi se il giocatore ha cambiato idea all'ultimo e senza dire nulla a nessuno?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2013)

si rafforzano sempre più e al tempo stesso indeboliscono di brutto l'unica concorrente per la bundes. 

beati loro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> se paghi la clausola rescissoria, come in questo caso, c'entra poco l'essere liberi di accettare o meno.
> il bayern ha fatto tutto (legalmente) in silenzio, ma almeno una parola col borussia potevano scambiarla.
> perché altrimenti, visto che l'accordo era con vidal e non con il leverkusen, cos'hanno da lamentarsi se il giocatore ha cambiato idea all'ultimo e senza dire nulla a nessuno?



non sono d'accordo,penso che prima di pagare subito la clausola abbiano cercato di trattare(come ha detto l'agente di heynckes),poi son problemi del borussia se mette clausole rescissorie,le squadre che se lo possono permettere prendono e pagano,altro che scorrettezza,secondo me è un discorso che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Neuer
> Lahm
> Hummels
> Dante
> ...



togli robben e metti muller.

Piuttosto, ma il fair play finanziario funziona solo per il Milan?
Ci prendono per i fondelli e la gente critica l'allenatore. Bah. 20 anni fa ci sarebbero stati i forconi sotto via Turati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> togli robben e metti muller.
> 
> Piuttosto, ma il fair play finanziario funziona solo per il Milan?
> Ci prendono per i fondelli e la gente critica l'allenatore. Bah. 20 anni fa ci sarebbero stati i forconi sotto via Turati.


Cmq è una squadra devastante.

Il FPF è una buffonata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

Certo che pure il Borussa che li vende al Bayern  , Götze e ok hanno pagato la clausola e lui voleva andare li, ma levandoswi aveva mercato pure fuori dalla Germania a meno che anche qui hanno pagato la clausola.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;173356 ha scritto:


> Certo che pure il Borussa che li vende al Bayern  , Götze e ok hanno pagato la clausola e lui voleva andare li, ma levandoswi aveva mercato pure fuori dalla Germania a meno che anche qui hanno pagato la clausola.



Hanno pagato la clausula pure per Lewa. Faranno lo stesso con Hummels


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno pagato la clausula pure per Lewa. Faranno lo stesso con Hummels



ahhh ecco allora qui cambia il discorso, beh certo che se pure hummels ha la clausola e prendono pure loro prevedo rivolte


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;173363 ha scritto:


> ahhh ecco allora qui cambia il discorso, beh certo che se pure hummels ha la clausola e prendono pure loro prevedo rivolte



C'è da dire che il BVB si ritroverà con un budget enorme con cui fare mercato, roba da tipo 100 Mln.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

Intanto secondo Compagnoni in Germania sono sicuri che prenderanno anche Hummels,anche in questo caso sfanculando la clausola rescissoria (che non è nota,ma pare si aggiri sui 40 sacchi) 



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Piuttosto, ma il fair play finanziario funziona solo per il Milan?
> Ci prendono per i fondelli e la gente critica l'allenatore. Bah. 20 anni fa ci sarebbero stati i forconi sotto via Turati.



Sono l'unica big che chiude sempre il bilancio in positivo,se hanno il grano è giusto poterlo spendere.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

Il borussia oltre ai soldi ricavati dalle cessioni avra' anche i soldi della champions...l'anno scorso ci diedero 40 per essere arrivati ai quarti...


----------



## Dexter (24 Aprile 2013)

il vero fenomeno. al diavolo la modestia,io dico da tempo che è la punta più forte che c'è in giro. cavani sta 20 gradini sotto,e i 4 gol di stasera mi danno ragione


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

il bayern rischia di diventare una macchina perfetta.

comunque il fpf per loro non credo ci siano tanti problemi,fatturano tantissimo e hanno già vinto campionato e direi anche la coppa(chissà quanto massacreranno il mio povero stoccarda in finale) per la champions boh può succedere di tutto.

Comunque sia non hanno problemi di soldi e almeno loro possono permtterselo in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Mutande a crosta per tutti i tifosi bavaresi


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

Stasera era evidentemente turbato dalle voci


----------



## Miro (24 Aprile 2013)

Ma sarà mica che questi ora vengono a bussare per El Shaarawy?  ho questa sensazione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

Se il Bayern spende è perchè lo può fare. Hanno un'organizzazione pressochè perfetta i tedeschi, hanno preso le giuste decisioni a livello di movimento calcistico nazionale e giustamente ora raccolgono i frutti. Con Lewa, Goetze e Hummels praticamente riescono a rinforzare la squadra in modo enorme... 

Neuer
Lahm Hummels Dante Alaba
Gustavo Schweini
Muller Goetze Ribery
Lewa


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern potrebbe diventare la squadra più forte di tutti i tempi.
Il mio dubbio paradossalmente riguarda proprio Guardiola.
Se vuole far giocare il Bayern come il suo Barcellona rischia di snaturare una squadra già praticamente perfetta e di floppare.
Lewandowski è per me l'attaccante numero 1, davanti a Cavani.
Ah, mi ricorda un certo nostro amato numero 7 dell'est


----------



## Tobi (24 Aprile 2013)

Il borussia da questa champions incassera tipo 60 milioni, altri 30 come piazzamento secondo in classifica e qualificazione diretta alla champions, piu le 2-3 cessioni che porteranno almeno altri 100 milioni.. se sapranno investire bene altro che scompaiono l anno prossimo.. certo é che sostituire degnamente quei 3 non é mica facile


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Aprile 2013)

potremmo proporre boateng al dormund...30 mln potrebbero bastare


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il Bayern potrebbe diventare* la squadra più forte di tutti i tempi.*
> Il mio dubbio paradossalmente riguarda proprio Guardiola.
> Se vuole far giocare il Bayern come il suo Barcellona rischia di snaturare una squadra già praticamente perfetta e di floppare.
> Lewandowski è per me l'attaccante numero 1, davanti a Cavani.
> Ah, mi ricorda un certo nostro amato numero 7 dell'est


calma adesso. serve tempo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma sarà mica che questi ora vengono a bussare per El Shaarawy?  ho questa sensazione.



non se ne fanno niente per ora,in quel ruolo hanno ribery e panchinano shaqiri,figuriamoci


----------



## Miro (24 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non se ne fanno niente per ora,in quel ruolo hanno ribery e panchinano shaqiri,figuriamoci



Intendevo il Borussia  dovranno sostituire Gotze con uno di pari livello.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il borussia da questa champions incassera tipo 60 milioni, altri 30 come piazzamento secondo in classifica e qualificazione diretta alla champions, piu le 2-3 cessioni che porteranno almeno altri 100 milioni.. se sapranno investire bene altro che scompaiono l anno prossimo.. certo é che sostituire degnamente quei 3 non é mica facile


con quei soldi i sostituti degni li trovi,già un dzeko col gioco del dortmund farebbe sfaceli,come attaccante potrebbero prendere damiao. Con i soldi che hanno potrebbero tranquillamente tentare per cavani o falcao. Il sostituto di gotze lo hanno in casa ovvero bittencourt,secondo me non saranno una chimera anzi faranno degli ottimi acquisti come al solito e rimarranno sullo stesso livello,i soldi anche a loro non mancano anche se in quantità inferiore al bayern


The Ripper ha scritto:


> calma adesso. serve tempo.


le premesse però,ci sono tutte

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Intendevo il Borussia  dovranno sostituire Gotze con uno di pari livello.



gotze gioca dietro la punta,diciamo che è il trequartista al massimo ha giocato a destra nel 4-3-3,troppo diversi,a sinistra hanno reus.

e hanno bittencourt che è fortissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Intendevo il Borussia  dovranno sostituire Gotze con uno di pari livello.



Il Borussia non fa quel tipo di acquisti di solito...
Anche se,con il mega malloppone che si ritroveranno,magari uno sforzo lo faranno.Dipenderà anche dalla permanenza di Klopp.

P.S. Vorrei vedere la faccia di Preziosi


----------



## Devil May Cry (24 Aprile 2013)

Grandissimo attaccante!!Mi ricorda Sheva!
Comunque ieri a QSVS Chirico ha detto che il Bayern solo con lo stadio incassa 124mln di Euro l'anno..Cioè se questa notizia è vera c'è da star male!!Se la società calcistica gira come si deve,ha sempre i bilanci in positivo quindi è inutile tirare in ballo il fair play finanziario.Loro hanno i soldi,la società gira e si possono permettere tutti gli acquisti che vogliono.
In ogni caso il fatto che abbiano acquistato due nuovi talenti non vuol dir per forza che il Bayern vincerà tutto..La squadra deve giocar bene per vincere,vediamo che combina Guardiola!!A me questo Bayern già una squadra semi perfetta,sta a lui il grande lavoro di non sfasciarla.


----------



## 4312 (24 Aprile 2013)

-Pare che il Dortmund possa prendere Erikssen. 
Se riescono a prendere dei sostituti adeguati dei partenti+allungare la rosa+ un giocatore d'interdizione che la sappia anche giocare ( es: uno Strootman al posto di Bender, che ha un buon senso tattico, ma in impostazione è nullo), possono rimanere ai vertici.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Neuer
> Lahm
> Hummels
> Dante
> ...



robben secondo me parte e gotze giocherà sulla destra..


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2013)

E pensate che hanno gia' venduto kagawa e sahin (anche se e' ritornato ma praticamente e' come se non avesse inciso per nulla).

Lewandowsky con chi lo rimpiazzi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E pensate che hanno gia' venduto kagawa e sahin (anche se e' ritornato ma praticamente e' come se non avesse inciso per nulla).
> 
> Lewandowsky con chi lo rimpiazzi?



Con Dzeko magari.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2013)

L'apoteosi sarebbe il Dortmund vincitore in finale con gol di Lewa


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern si appresta a togliere lo scettro al Farsa.


----------



## peppe75 (25 Aprile 2013)

che giocatore il polacco!!!!!
beati a loro...


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se il Bayern spende è perchè lo può fare. Hanno un'organizzazione pressochè perfetta i tedeschi, hanno preso le giuste decisioni a livello di movimento calcistico nazionale e giustamente ora raccolgono i frutti. Con Lewa, Goetze e Hummels praticamente riescono a rinforzare la squadra in modo enorme...
> 
> Neuer
> Lahm Hummels Dante Alaba
> ...



Al posto di Dante il prossimo anno potrebbe tornare titolare Badstuber che ora è infortunato.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Aprile 2013)

Per il Borussia l'importante è che rimanga Klopp, avranno tanti soldi da investire e se faranno scelte giuste la squadra sarà sempre molto competitiva. Bisogna vedere se decideranno di andare su giocatori già affermati (es. Nasri per Gotze e Dzeko per Lewandowski) o no. 
Io vedrei bene l'acquisto di Isco, ma penso pescheranno in Bundes.
L'ideale al posto di Lewandowski, per il tipo di lavoro che fa, sarebbe stato Balotelli: la cessione dell'attaccante polacco era nell'aria da un anno, quando si parlava di Man United su di lui, dovevano provare a inserirsi.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per il Borussia l'importante è che rimanga Klopp, avranno tanti soldi da investire e se faranno scelte giuste la squadra sarà sempre molto competitiva. Bisogna vedere se decideranno di andare su giocatori già affermati (es. Nasri per Gotze e Dzeko per Lewandowski) o no.
> Io vedrei bene l'acquisto di Isco, ma penso pescheranno in Bundes.
> L'ideale al posto di Lewandowski, per il tipo di lavoro che fa, sarebbe stato Balotelli: la cessione dell'attaccante polacco era nell'aria da un anno, quando si parlava di Man United su di lui, dovevano provare a inserirsi.



Difficile Nasri e dzeko, parliamo di gente che prende dai 5 agli 8 milioni di euro all'anno... una politica che va proprio contro quella del Dortmund...


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Aprile 2013)

Oggi annunciano Hummels


----------



## prebozzio (25 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Difficile Nasri e dzeko, parliamo di gente che prende dai 5 agli 8 milioni di euro all'anno... una politica che va proprio contro quella del Dortmund...


Infatti anch'io credo vadano su emergenti, tipo Draxler o Isco. Per il centravanti sarebbe bene andare sul sicuro (anche se Reus sa giocare pure lì).


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2013)

Al posto di Gotze si fa il nome di Eriksen.


----------



## Brontolo (25 Aprile 2013)

com'è che oggi i birraioli non hanno comunicato l'acquisto di hummels?


----------



## sheva90 (25 Aprile 2013)

Eriksen sarebbe perfetto per il dopo Gotze. 
Ma non vedo nuovi Hummels in giro....


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Oggi annunciano Hummels



Un annuncio al giorno, che schifo 

Il 25 aprile hanno già terminato la campagna acquisti 
Noi invece aspetteremo i saldi di fine agosto


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Aprile 2013)

Uno tra Gomez e Mandzukic andrà sicuramente via.


----------



## Brontolo (25 Aprile 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Uno tra Gomez e Mandzukic andrà sicuramente via.



gomez, dovessi scommetterci...e muller lo vedo a fare taaaaaanta panchina.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> gomez, dovessi scommetterci...e muller lo vedo a fare taaaaaanta panchina.



Muller/kroos/gotze si giocheranno i 2 posti insieme a ribery ruoteranno loro tre


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> gomez, dovessi scommetterci...e muller lo vedo a fare taaaaaanta panchina.


Anch'io penso vada via Gomez, anche perchè vedo più Mandzukic a fare la riserva, visto che Lewandowski (capitan ovvio) sarà sicuramente il titolare per eccellenza lì davanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un annuncio al giorno, che schifo
> 
> Il 25 aprile hanno già terminato la campagna acquisti
> Noi invece aspetteremo i saldi di fine agosto



Oltre ai 3 del BVB prenderanno anche Vidal 

Neuer
Lahm
Hummels
Dante
Alaba
Vidal
Schweinsteiger
Gotze
Müller
Ribery
Lewandowski


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Oltre ai 3 del BVB prenderanno anche Vidal
> 
> Neuer
> Lahm
> ...



e in panchina gente come: badstuber,boateng,luiz gustavo,javi martinez,kroos,shaqiri e mandzukic


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> e in panchina gente come: badstuber,boateng,luiz gustavo,javi martinez,kroos,shaqiri e mandzukic


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> e in panchina gente come: badstuber,boateng,luiz gustavo,javi martinez,kroos,shaqiri e mandzukic


Che in qualsiasi squadra italiana, sarebbero titolari fissi.


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Oltre ai 3 del BVB prenderanno anche Vidal
> 
> Neuer
> Lahm
> ...



Non credo, hanno già Bastian e Javi Martinez.


----------



## Snake (25 Aprile 2013)

comunque fossi stato nel bayern avrei preso Reus al posto di Gotze, non perchè più forte (anche se a me carica di più ma son gusti), tatticamente sarebbe stato più facile da inserire, facevi fuori Robben spostando Ribery a destra, Gotze son curioso di vedere in che posizione giocherà, la gamba per fare l'esterno nel trio di mezze punte ce l'ha ma sarebbe un pò sprecato, in mezzo c'è già Muller e volendo anche Kroos. Cristo santo che abbondanza da fare schifo.


----------



## Brontolo (25 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Oltre ai 3 del BVB prenderanno anche Vidal
> 
> Neuer
> Lahm
> ...



speriamo di no

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che in qualsiasi squadra italiana, sarebbero titolari fissi.



che in qualsiasi squadra, tolto il bayern e un altro paio forse, sarebbero titolari fissi 
a questo punto, perché non abbondare e portarsi a casa pure bale?


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Aprile 2013)

*Ad Borussia:"Se abbiamo accettato il trasferimento? No, non è vero. Non abbiamo ricevuto offerte da alcun club. Parleremo di tutto con Robert".*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;173973 ha scritto:


> *Ad Borussia:"Se abbiamo accettato il trasferimento? No, non è vero. Non abbiamo ricevuto offerte da alcun club. Parleremo di tutto con Robert".*



vabbè tanto sarà loro alla fine...che club fantastico, possono fare anche meglio del Barcellona di Guardiola


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2013)

*Il Bayern, tramite un comunicato apparso sul sito ufficiale, ha smentito l'acquisto di Lewandowski.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2013)

Se lo vogliono devono pagarlo quanto vuole il Borussia visto che oggi hanno detto che non ha la clausola.


----------

